# Carbon steel for a leaving present.



## camperman (Apr 10, 2017)

A good friend is leaving work.
Made this in carbon steel and a bit of wood he gave me some time ago from his home in Italy.
Almost done, just a clean up and makers mark.
Hope he likes it.









Any comments welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a really nice gesture and very cool looking knife, especially the handle. To me the blade profile is somewhat remeniscent of a hankotsu.


----------



## camperman (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks.
That's pretty much what I'm working from.
Love the shape of these boning knives.


----------

